# Stuck in Recovery Mode after SBF



## Open1Your1Eyes0 (Aug 22, 2011)

I got this phone from eBay as "stuck in M" and thought I might give it a try to SBF it back to stock. So I tried SBFing to 4.5.605 and it works great but after the first reboot, it boots straight to stock recovery.

I read some threads online and some mention to wipe data/cache. I do that and reboot and it still keeps going back to recovery no matter what. I have complete access to the phone with RSD Lite but I cannot get it to boot to the OS. It just keeps booting back to stock recovery.

I would really appreciate some help here. It would be great if I can get this phone working again. Am I doing something wrong? Something specific about the Droid X I'm not aware of?


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

just a thought but it could be on 4.5.621, some took the ota and tried SBF'ing back to 605/602 but I haven't a clue.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0 (Aug 22, 2011)

Maverick39 said:


> just a thought but it could be on 4.5.621, some took the ota and tried SBF'ing back to 605/602 but I haven't a clue.


I could try to SBF to 4.5.621 but I'm a little hesitant since I know there's no way of going back after that.


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> I could try to SBF to 4.5.621 but I'm a little hesitant since I know there's no way of going back after that.


there's a root method now.

http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-sbf/23638-linux-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0 (Aug 22, 2011)

Maverick39 said:


> there's a root method now.
> 
> http://www.droidxfor...e-problems.html


I read that once you use that .604 SBF you cannot activate on Verizon.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0 (Aug 22, 2011)

I decided to try flashing the .621 SBF. I flashed every other one to no avail so I doubt there's anything I can do there. If this doesn't work I think my phone is hard-bricked.









Here goes nothing...


----------



## newmanx4 (Mar 24, 2012)

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> I read that once you use that .604 SBF you cannot activate on Verizon.


You can still activate on Verizon after a .604 SBF. Just have to make sure you do it the right way.


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> I read that once you use that .604 SBF you cannot activate on Verizon.


yea you can, I'm running it right now, if you run that CD everything works but you have to be on ether 604 or 621 to use the CD.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0 (Aug 22, 2011)

newmanx4 said:


> You can still activate on Verizon after a .604 SBF. Just have to make sure you do it the right way.


Possible to link me to this method?


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Is it going to stock recovery after a reboot or to the boot loader.

Sent from my GummyX


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0 (Aug 22, 2011)

Maverick39 said:


> yea you can, I'm running it right now, if you run that CD everything works but you have to be on ether 604 or 621 to use the CD.


Oh ok great 

Now I just actually need to get this phone working.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0 (Aug 22, 2011)

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Is it going to stock recovery after a reboot or to the boot loader.
> 
> Sent from my GummyX


Stock Recovery after the reboot during the SBF process when it completes.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0 (Aug 22, 2011)

Nope...just SBFed to 621 and still going to recovery mode after reboot.









Hard brick? I think so...


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> Nope...just SBFed to 621 and still going to recovery mode after reboot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had this happen once when I tried to SBF to 602, do you get an error? check MD5.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0 (Aug 22, 2011)

Maverick39 said:


> I had this happen once when I tried to SBF to 602, do you get an error?


No errors. That's the weird part. Oh and now my battery is low too but I can't charge it cause it keeps booting everytime I plug it in.


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> No errors. That's the weird part. Oh and now my battery is low too but I can't charge it cause it keeps booting everytime I plug it in.


hmmmm did you wipe everything?


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0 (Aug 22, 2011)

Maverick39 said:


> hmmmm did you wipe everything?


Lol, I don't think there's anything on here at all. That's more so the problem.

I think the flash partition maybe fried. But it's weird that it doesn't give any errors. Just boots to recovery.


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> Lol, I don't think there's anything on here at all. That's more so the problem.
> 
> I think the flash partition maybe fried. But it's weird that it doesn't give any errors. Just boots to recovery.


I don't want to sound like an a-hole but try wiping everything, what will it hurt.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0 (Aug 22, 2011)

Maverick39 said:


> I don't want to sound like an a-hole but try wiping everything, what will it hurt.


I don't even know how I would do that? I go into recovery mode and do the wipe/factory reset several times but like I said in the OP that doesn't change a thing.


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> I don't even know how I would do that? I go into recovery mode and do the wipe/factory reset several times but like I said in the OP that doesn't change a thing.


hmmmm I'm lost now.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

You can charge in stock recovery

Sent from my GummyX


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Don't sbf to 621. You can already tell that it is NOT on .621because when you try any sbf besides 621 it is supposed to go to the Bootloader after reboot with a an Error: A5.....etc. since it didn't do that when you tried the 602 or 605 SBF it is not on 621

Sent from my GummyX


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Try 1KDS .602 Disc. Also try the Froyo SBF

Sent from my GummyX


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0 (Aug 22, 2011)

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Try 1KDS .602 Disc. Also try the Froyo SBF
> 
> Sent from my GummyX


Too late









I already SBFed to .621.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0 (Aug 22, 2011)

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> You can charge in stock recovery
> 
> Sent from my GummyX


I'm in recovery and plug the adapter but I don't get any charge light?


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

That's OK. Now we can test if the the SBF is taking or if the flash partition is in fact bad. Now that you r on 621 try going to 605. If the flash is in fact good/working and the SBF takes you should get a bootloader error. Then SBF again to 621. If after flashing 602 you don't get a bootloader error then your flash is bad. Got it?

Sent from my GummyX


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> I'm in recovery and plug the adapter but I don't get any charge light?


not supposed to. Make sure u read my above post

Sent from my GummyX


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0 (Aug 22, 2011)

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> not supposed to. Make sure u read my above post
> 
> Sent from my GummyX


Ok good note then. I'll keep in charging recovery for a little while until it allows to flash again via bootloader.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0 (Aug 22, 2011)

Btw, I don't know if it makes a difference but I'm using the latest RSD Lite v5.7.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Just to make sure you did try 1kds 605 sbf ISO disc correct?

Sent from my GummyX


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> Btw, I don't know if it makes a difference but I'm using the latest RSD Lite v5.7.


only matters if u r trying to sbf to 621 fyi

Sent from my GummyX


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0 (Aug 22, 2011)

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Just to make sure you did try 1kds 605 sbf ISO disc correct?
> 
> Sent from my GummyX


No I only used the official SBF's with RSD Lite.

EDIT: I tried 4.5.605 and 2.3.32 (got a silver Motorola logo then) and then finally 4.5.621 (back to red M).


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

We will prevail god damn it!

Sent from my GummyX


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0 (Aug 22, 2011)

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> We will prevail god damn it!
> 
> Sent from my GummyX


I really really hope so. I honestly could care less what version I'm on. I just want this thing to work.

I have another theory it might be stuck in "update mode" and it boots to recovery each time until I can successfully flash an update? Motorola always has weird things going on with their bootloaders (previously coming from a Droid Bionic I know all about that







).


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0 (Aug 22, 2011)

Possible to find 4.5.621 update.zip (not SBF) while we wait?


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

OK it looks like RSD Lite isn't liking your phone which isn't uncommon. IKD's ISO method is a disc image (ISO) that you burn to a disc and boot from.

1. Download ISO
2. Burn ISO to cdr
3. Reboot Computer and choose boot from CD/DVD drive. Wait 10-15 minutes for CD to load. Press 1 and wait 15 minutes.

I recommend this over RSD as you do not have to worry about RSD or drivers or errors. I will provide a link....

Edit: http://goo.gl/zlzn1

Edit 2: official thread: http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-sbf/23638-linux-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html
Sent from my GummyX


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0 (Aug 22, 2011)

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> OK it looks like RSD Lite isn't liking your phone which isn't uncommon. IKD's ISO method is a disc image (ISO) that you burn to a disc and boot from.
> 
> 1. Download ISO
> 2. Burn ISO to cdr
> ...


Assuming my flash partition is still working and the 621 SBF applied properly (because it said it completed)...shouldn't I use version 604 of this CD?


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> Possible to find 4.5.621 update.zip (not SBF) while we wait?


don't think there is one. I couldn't find 1

Sent from my GummyX


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> Assuming my flash partition is still working and the 621 SBF applied properly (because it said it completed)...shouldn't I use version 604 of this CD?


if you don't mind I would like for you to do 602 so I can see if you get a bootloader error. If you get a bootloader error then your flash is fine. If you don't want to do this you can try the 604.

Sent from my GummyX


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0 (Aug 22, 2011)

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> if you don't mind I would like for you to do 602 so I can see if you get a bootloader error. If you get a bootloader error then your flash is fine. If you don't want to do this you can try the 604.
> 
> Sent from my GummyX


No problem. But you linked me to 605 originally?


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Still fine. Any thing below 621 is fine (excluding 604)

Sent from my GummyX


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0 (Aug 22, 2011)

Ok I don't think this thing is charging. It's been sitting on my wall charger at the android exclamation point logo without the green LED on for 20 mins now and still says "battery low cannot program" when I go to bootloader. Are you sure it's charging like this?


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hmm I might be wrong then. I apologize. I thought it did. You have some options.

1. Go to Verizon and ask them to charge your battery. They do this as a free service and won't suspect anything.

2. Strip a spare charger and put the two wires at the end of your battery.

3. Buy a factory cable online. It charges your phone in the bootloader.

4. Buy a stand alone charger online.

I would give it some more time. After all you have nothing to lose. The battery is already to low to program 
Again my Apologies:/

Sent from my GummyX


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0 (Aug 22, 2011)

Don't know if this is odd but if I battery pull and plug in to wall charger: No green LED and starts up automatically from M logo then to android exclamation logo (recovery).

But if I battery pull and plug in to USB port on my computer: Green LED comes on and doesn't start until I press the power button.

Maybe it actually charges from my USB port instead?


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh hell your phone is possessed. My suggestion: call vzw support. Tell them your phone died while updating to 621 and now you r stuck at the boot logo.

Sent from my GummyX


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0 (Aug 22, 2011)

Managed to do this: http://www.pebcac.net/twiki/bin/view/Main/BatteryLow-CannotProgramError

Now I'm trying to flash 605 once more through RSD Lite. Let's see what happens.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0 (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh yeah!!! Gave me error at bootloader. 

I think that's the happiest you'll ever see someone to see an error in flashing.









Now to try to flash back 621.


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> Managed to do this: http://www.pebcac.ne...notProgramError
> 
> Now I'm trying to flash 605 once more through RSD Lite. Let's see what happens.


that might have been your problem all a long (battery to low) hope so anyway fingers crossed.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0 (Aug 22, 2011)

Maverick39 said:


> that might have been your problem all a long (battery to low) hope so anyway fingers crossed.


Nope.









Back to where I started with the auto boot to recovery.


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well darn, couldn't be that easy.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0 (Aug 22, 2011)

Maverick39 said:


> well darn, couldn't be that easy.


Just tried the CD version 604. Same issue. Unless anyone else has any other ideas I think I'm screwed.

If I'm not mistaken, isn't after the SBF supposed to boot into recovery and flash something on itself? I think this is where it's failing. The SBF finishes and either fails to pass on the flash commands to recovery or recovery fails to pick up the flash commands.

It's times like these I remind myself why I moved away from Motorola devices.


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> Just tried the CD version 604. Same issue. Unless anyone else has any other ideas I think I'm screwed.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, isn't after the SBF supposed to boot into recovery and flash something on itself? I think this is where it's failing. The SBF finishes and either fails to pass on the flash commands to recovery or recovery fails to pick up the flash commands.
> 
> It's times like these I remind myself why I moved away from Motorola devices.


no not that I've ever seen. that's what I'm going to do when my update comes do in August.

you have to be on the 621 to use the 604 CD.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> Just tried the CD version 604. Same issue. Unless anyone else has any other ideas I think I'm screwed.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, isn't after the SBF supposed to boot into recovery and flash something on itself? I think this is where it's failing. The SBF finishes and either fails to pass on the flash commands to recovery or recovery fails to pick up the flash commands.
> 
> It's times like these I remind myself why I moved away from Motorola devices.


no its not even supposed to go to recovery at all. After you sbf it boots up normally

Sent from my GummyX


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> no its not even supposed to go to recovery at all. After you sbf it boots up normally
> 
> Sent from my GummyX


Well, you often have to go in to recovery and clear data, but yeah it should boot normally and (most of the time) bootloop, and then you go in and clear data in stock and then it boots fine.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0 (Aug 22, 2011)

So I guess the general consensus is that there's nothing else to be done at this point? Since's there's nothing I can do to get it to start booting to the OS partition instead of recovery.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Yep

Sent from my GummyX


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0 (Aug 22, 2011)

So you'll never guess what the issue was.

Electronically stuck home button causing to boot to recovery everytime.









So yeah basically I flashed 621 for nothing.

Cleaned out, flashed again, now the device works like new except I get message "You device battery is invald and cannot be charged"?


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> So you'll never guess what the issue was.
> 
> Electronically stuck home button causing to boot to recovery everytime.
> 
> ...


That's awesome, glad it wasn't the flash.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> So you'll never guess what the issue was.
> 
> Electronically stuck home button causing to boot to recovery everytime.
> 
> ...


Wow

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------

